# Gang - Filme



## Manniac (28. August 2008)

Hallo, ich suche gute Gang filme, d.h. Filme mit Gang Fights oder irgendwelchen Gang filmen die von den Straßen in Amerika oder so handeln, hat da jemand welche?


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Gangs of New York ist ein ziemlich guter Film.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

sehr guter film
fight club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-- ok weniger ne gang
city of god ... <-- einer der besten filme über drogen + gang"wars"
hmm america history x ist auch teilweise ne gang .. naja der film ist jedenfalls auch genial

ansonsten ach wie heisst das nochma .. der mit mit caprio in new york. Gangs of new york oder so.. der war auch sehr spannend.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

schnellposter du -.- grml


----------



## xFraqx (28. August 2008)

Westside Story. Ist zwar eher ein Musical aber der DVD Film hat zwischendurch auch Sprech - Passagen. Handelt um zwei verfeindete Gangs ( Sharks und Jets - Puertoricaner gegen Amerikaner ). 

Ich find die Story ganz gut.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. August 2008)

Once upon a time ! Ein Klassiker aber einfach genial! Mit Robert DeNeiro

Und natürlich ,, The Godfather,,. Mi tAl Pacino (Lieblingschauspieler)

dann noch ,,hooligans,, mit eliah wood - auch ultrageil


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

hooligans ist auch weniger ne gang .. aber top
Godfather .. wie kann ich nur immer sowas vergessen .. <-- bester "mafia" Film .. (aber was hat das mit amerika zu tun? ..)

egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind jedenfalls auch geile filme die jeder mal gesehen haben sollte meiner meinung nach


----------



## mccord (28. August 2008)

bound by honor - blood in blood out: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0106469/


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

the warriors .... kultfilm...megageil
sollte genau das treffen was du suchst


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Westside Story. Ist zwar eher ein Musical aber der DVD Film hat zwischendurch auch Sprech - Passagen. Handelt um zwei verfeindete Gangs ( Sharks und Jets - Puertoricaner gegen Amerikaner ).
> 
> Ich find die Story ganz gut.


die story mag ja ganz brauchbar sein. aber der film suckt trotzdem hart^^


----------



## shadow24 (29. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> the warriors .... kultfilm...megageil
> sollte genau das treffen was du suchst


jo,exakt...der war genial...nachdem wir den damals geshen haben,haben wir(6 Freunde und ich) uns auch Kutten zugelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (29. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> die story mag ja ganz brauchbar sein. aber der film suckt trotzdem hart^^



Wir haben ihn damals in der 9. Klasse in Musik geschaut , da konnte man immer schön bei Entspannen. ;>


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Wir haben ihn damals in der 9. Klasse in Musik geschaut , da konnte man immer schön bei Entspannen. ;>


Entspannen = einschlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
The warriors ist auch verdammt geiler film .. manchma vergess ich die besten immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Wir haben ihn damals in der 9. Klasse in Musik geschaut , da konnte man immer schön bei Entspannen. ;>


ich hab die 9. 2 mal gemacht --> ich musste den müll 2 mal ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gored (29. August 2008)

elite squad ( inoffizieller nachfolger des genialen city of god)

rompa stompa ( gehts um ne australische nazi-gang und ihre feinde)


----------



## spectrumizer (29. August 2008)

*Menace 2 Society*


----------



## Silenzz (3. September 2008)

Blutiger Pfad Gottes, glaub da gings um Irische Gangs, bin mitten im Film 10000 mal eingepennt 
Death Sentences, geht halt mehr um ne fam vs. Gang


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. September 2008)

Clockwork Orange.

Beste Gang-outfits eva.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. September 2008)

_Four Brothers_, ein hammer Film!


----------

